# Gerbil has small wound under ear



## jont (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi. I've had this gerbil and two others for a year and a half now and they're quite happy. Today I picked up the orange, on the picture, and them let him back into his cage, and then he went to the sand bowl and started scratching under his ear for about 20 seconds. I wanted to see if there was something there, and I found this wound. He has kind of always scratched his ear more than the other two, but I haven't really given it any thought until now, and he never seemed annoyed by it.

So I'm asking, should I go see a vet directly? Is there something I can do for him at home? Will it pass?

The reason why I blocked his eyes in the picture is just so he doesn't get blinded by the flash.
Thank you.

Pictures of both ears:


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello, 

It's probably not a bad idea to go to the vet... Just because I wonder if you risk it becoming infected if he continues to scratch at it.

My vet once gave me anti inflammatory medicine for one of my girls, perhaps your boy would benefit?


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ps - do you know how it happened? They're not fighting?


----------



## jont (Jul 14, 2015)

Claire17 said:


> Ps - do you know how it happened? They're not fighting?


Thank you for your answers. No, I don't know how it happened and I've never seem they fight, they get along very well with each other. I'll go to bed now and see if he has scratched it open in the morning.


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello. As Claire said, I would take him to the vet. 
The wound looks similar to a wound one of my gerbils had a while ago, we think he had an abscess and it burst. The vet can clean the wound and might give you some antibiotics to give him.


----------

